# Near Sikes



## Roundeye (Oct 13, 2008)

Went out after the avenged sevenfold last night and decided to pull an all nighter with some fishing. Red's almost stole my pole not once..... but twice! 

Hooked up multiple times and brought over 10 to the shore! I did have a phone with a flashlight on it so no pics(Sorry Mates). I will say that the fishing was just as good as the concert and I have paid dearly with work today but, the good times were well worth it!

Take some live shrimp down there and a hook and you are almost guranteed to have a great night! Good luck!


----------



## fishinknots (Feb 26, 2010)

Good info. Thanks......


----------



## Nopierpressure (Jul 27, 2010)

Thanks for the info... How was sevenfold?


----------

